# Fall Mushroons



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello
The fall mushroons are going to be popping up soon in Indianan has any ever smoked them before. They can be the size of a volleyball,Basketball,or even as big as some pumpkins.Looking for time and temp.I know they are real good when you slice them egg them and roll them in flour them fry them in butter they taste close to a Morel nothing is that good but they are a close second. Thanks
 Good luck and Good Smoking
 Redbrinkman1955


----------



## squeezy (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you referring to puffballs?


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 24, 2007)

Puff balls are white and round with a smooth texture a fall mushroom kindy looks like cauliflower or the way a brain looks I'll try to find a picture to post or when my good friend Rick brings me some I'll post them
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## squeezy (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't believe, I have ever seen one of those.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 24, 2007)

There are several types of fall mushrooms.  Chicken of the woods and hen of the woods are great!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 24, 2007)

I talked to my buddy rich and he said they were hen of the woods see picture below has anybody tried smoking these


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

The only types I know to pick are buttons. Never did quite get the hang of some of the others.


----------



## twistertail (Aug 25, 2007)

There are hen of the woods and chicken of the woods.  The chicken is a little bigger and meatier than the hen.  I have only had chicken of the woods and they are great.  Only had them breaded and deep fried so cant tell ya about smoking them.  I would cut it into sandwich size pieces and bread it and deep fry and have shroom sandwiches!!  They are really good.


----------

